# Adobe Achieves Record Revenue, Celebrates With Price Increases



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2018)

```
SAN JOSE, Calif.–(<a href="https://www.businesswire.com/" rel="nofollow">BUSINESS WIRE</a>)–Adobe (Nasdaq:ADBE) today reported strong financial results for its first quarter fiscal year 2018 ended March 2, 2018.</p>
<p><strong>Financial Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Adobe achieved record quarterly revenue of $2.08 billion in its first quarter of fiscal year 2018, which represents 24 percent year-over-year revenue growth.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Diluted earnings per share was $1.17 on a GAAP-basis, and $1.55 on a non-GAAP basis.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Digital Media segment revenue was $1.46 billion, with Creative revenue growing to $1.23 billion and Document Cloud achieving revenue of $231 million.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Digital Media Annualized Recurring Revenue (“ARR”) grew to $5.72 billion exiting the quarter, a quarter-over-quarter increase of $336 million. Creative ARR grew to $5.07 billion, and Document Cloud ARR grew to $647 million.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Digital Experience segment revenue was $554 million, which represents 16 percent year-over-year growth.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Operating income grew 50 percent and net income grew 46 percent year-over-year on a GAAP-basis; operating income grew 43 percent and net income grew 64 percent year-over-year on a non-GAAP basis.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Cash flow from operations was $990 million, and deferred revenue grew 25 percent year-over-year to approximately $2.57 billion.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Adobe repurchased approximately 1.6 million shares during the quarter, returning $301 million of cash to stockholders.</li>
</ul>
<p>A reconciliation between GAAP and non-GAAP results is provided at the end of this press release and on Adobe’s website.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Executive Quotes</strong></p>
<p>“Adobe’s outstanding growth is driven by enabling our customers to be more creative, work smarter and transform their businesses through our relentless focus on delivering innovation and intelligence across our solutions,” said Shantanu Narayen, president and CEO, Adobe.</p>
<p>“Our leadership in the large addressable markets we created, combined with Adobe’s leveraged operating model, contributed to another record quarter in Q1,” said Mark Garrett, executive vice president and CFO, Adobe.</p>
<p><strong>Adobe to Webcast Earnings Conference Call</strong></p>
<p>Adobe will webcast its first quarter fiscal year 2018 earnings conference call today at 2:00 p.m. Pacific Time from its investor relations website: <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2FADBE&esheet=51774023&newsitemid=20180315006274&lan=en-US&anchor=www.adobe.com%2FADBE&index=1&md5=3756b7153da5b9180b0e20b3622d33b6" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">www.adobe.com/ADBE</a>. Earnings documents, including Adobe management’s prepared conference call remarks with slides, financial targets and an investor datasheet are posted to Adobe’s investor relations website in advance of the conference call for reference. A reconciliation between GAAP and non-GAAP earnings results and financial targets is also provided on the website.</p>
<p><strong>Forward-Looking Statements Disclosure</strong></p>
<p>This press release contains forward-looking statements, including those related to customer success, product innovation, business momentum, our addressable market, revenue, annualized recurring revenue, non-operating other expense, tax rate on a GAAP and non-GAAP basis, earnings per share on a GAAP and non-GAAP basis, and share count, all of which involve risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ materially. Factors that might cause or contribute to such differences include, but are not limited to: failure to develop, acquire, market and offer products and services that meet customer requirements, failure to compete effectively, introduction of new technology, complex sales cycles, risks related to the timing of revenue recognition from our subscription offerings, fluctuations in subscription renewal rates, potential interruptions or delays in hosted services provided by us or third parties, risks associated with cyber-attacks, information security and privacy, failure to realize the anticipated benefits of past or future acquisitions, changes in accounting principles and tax regulations, uncertainty in the financial markets and economic conditions in the countries where we operate, and other various risks associated with being a multinational corporation. For a discussion of these and other risks and uncertainties, please refer to Adobe’s Annual Report on Form 10-K for our fiscal year 2017 ended Dec. 1, 2017, and Adobe’s Quarterly Reports on Form 10-Q issued in fiscal year 2018.</p>
<p>The financial information set forth in this press release reflects estimates based on information available at this time. These amounts could differ from actual reported amounts stated in Adobe’s Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for our quarter ended March 2, 2018, which Adobe expects to file in March 2018.</p>
<p>Adobe assumes no obligation to, and does not currently intend to, update these forward-looking statements.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## SkynetTX (Mar 16, 2018)

Most of the Adobe products are crap. I will never use any of them. Even that stupid flash is completely disabled most of the time.


----------



## Talys (Mar 16, 2018)

Nelu said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the Adobe products are crap. I will never use any of them. Even that stupid flash is completely disabled most of the time.
> ...



hahahaha

If you're a professional graphics artist, or even someone that works with graphics files provided by professionals, it's _impossible_ to not use Adobe products. 

Nearly every layered image file will be a PSD, every vector file will be AI, and every layout file will be IND. Not only are PS/Illustrator/InDesign the industry standard, but they virtually have an industry monopoly in the professional realm. I mean, try giving a graphics artist a Corel or PaintShop Pro file  Try to hire graphics artist who uses GiMP 

Are they the best at what they do? Debatable, for sure. But as a whole, the core applications in CS certainly not _garbage_.

Flash is really it's own thing, and is a dying format. But, Flash video is still popular, especially for non-English stuff, and I suspect it will be around for a while.

For photography, I think that a lot of people would say that Lightroom is a good program for them. It has certainly gotten better over the years. Adobe is also fortunate: most of the LR competitors either don't manage libraries well, are not very easy to use, or both.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2018)

Sales are very good, but profit? Price increases tend to drive sales down, but increase profit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2018)

Adobe announced that Flash is dead some time ago.


https://www.onenewspage.com/n/Technology/75ec25v95/Adobe-Flash-To-Be-Discontinued-In-2020.htm


----------



## Talys (Mar 18, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adobe announced that Flash is dead some time ago.
> 
> 
> https://www.onenewspage.com/n/Technology/75ec25v95/Adobe-Flash-To-Be-Discontinued-In-2020.htm



Look how long XP limped along after it was discontinued  (and it's still chugging along now...)


----------



## yjchua95 (Mar 18, 2018)

I switched to Affinity and never looked back.


----------



## martti (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate today's Adobe!
(feeling so much better having said that)


----------



## winglet (Mar 29, 2018)

News like this tempts me to download some torrented kracked version of some Adobe product, just because...

But of course, I'd never do that, that would be Wrong... ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2018)

winglet said:


> News like this tempts me to download some torrented kracked version of some Adobe product, just because...
> 
> But of course, I'd never do that, that would be Wrong... ;D



It's child's play to 'crack' (deactivate the necessity to phone home) for your legitimate downloaded version, that way you know there isn't anything wrong with the software.

But the money Adobe make shouldn't concern you as a user, all you should worry about is if you get value for money for what you do, if the answer is yes be happy, if the answer is no look elsewhere. It's not like cable or mobile phones that offer little, if any, realistic choices and charge through the roof for the 'service', there are realistic alternatives to Adobe for photographers so it's your choice as a consumer.


----------

